# Surgical Stainless Steel Retractable Scalpels



## silversam (Apr 25, 2010)

This is a great item with a lots of uses. Made of plastic so its light weight. Retractable. Locks in place. Unopened so its sterile. Made in the U.S.A.

Works great as a back up edge or you can throw in your Bob or medical kit.

10 for $10.00 shipped makes it affordable.

Here is a link to it:

Surgical Scalpel #15 Retractable Blade lot of 10

Here is a video on YouTube of a demo on these:


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Great price. And truly a multitude of uses, from skinning to cutting. Last time I did shelf paper I used one of these to trim the corners and sides. Great to have also if you ever do simple vet type work on your pets.


But, the surgical nurse in me started screaming when the guy cut the end off the wrapper rendering it non sterile. If you need it to be sterile, you should peel the loose ends and drop it on a sterile field. Now I know he didn't intend it to be sterile in the demo, but... like I said the nurse in me got upset. Kinda like watching ER or House, or Grey's anatomy, when they are scrubbing up for surgery with no masks on. Then they go into the operating room and someone ties a mask on them. I can assure you , that doesn't happen where I work. 

Again, handy product and good price.


----------



## PrepareMorePeople (May 22, 2011)

Great post... thank you!


----------



## silversam (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you for the input. And I will remember that. Great observation. 
Quick note I have about 100 left. So that would be enough for 10 orders.

This item was a one time buy for us. I want to thank all of you that purchased some of these.

We also have a new shipment in of large alice packs that rock. $40.00 shipped.

Here is a link on them: ALICE PACK. LARGE ALICE PACK. BACK PACK


----------



## silversam (Apr 25, 2010)

Down to 5 sets if 10 on this item. Just a FYI. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## teotwawkimike (Oct 23, 2011)

Those look cool. Do you think you will be getting any more in?


----------

